# Dillard's - 30-40% off clearance sale



## Taken Aback

Started yesterday, actually. There's too much to post, but they have quite a bit of PRL merchandise, and some of the Cremieux and Roundtree & Yorke stuff isn't bad either.

Some things are around $10. Just a sample:

Shirts:

Grosgrain ribbon belts:

Caps:

Shorts:

Shoes:


----------



## dks202

Taken Aback said:


> Started yesterday, actually. There's too much to post, but they have quite a bit of PRL merchandise, and some of the Cremieux and Roundtree & Yorke stuff isn't bad either.


Don't forget Hickey Freeman mainline stuff at the bigger stores!!!!!

Spotted some Legacy model suits at 50% off. Legacy is a full cut suit i.e. 44L with 39 pants rather that 38.

The best thing to like about Dillard's is sale items never go back up. Once marked down they stay marked down and continue to be marked down until sold.

Best example is a mainline HF sportcoat at about $189! (70% off as I recall with another 30% "today only")


----------



## Taken Aback

Of course, of course! Yet, I was limited to the online selection as there are no stores near me. I thought it went without saying this was going on in-store. In fact, there are more in-store sales than those online, so you luck out being near one.

I do have to disagree about the "stay marked down until sold" claim, though. Dillard's clearance often ends up in Daffy's. It often consists of Cremieux, but not exclusively. I think the prices get marked back up a bit before dropping again, though.


----------



## dks202

What's Daffy's?


----------



## Taken Aback

What's Marshall's? What's TJ Maxx? Basically another player in the same game.

Uh-oh...think Filene's...think SYMS. I just saw this:

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/07/17/daffys-closing-all-19-stores/

I'm not sure where the Dillard's closeouts will end up now.


----------



## zzdocxx

Yeah I've been into Dillards a few times when I was travelling, reminded me of May Company, sort of. Maybe more upscale? It's been a long time.

But there aren't any in this part of the country.

The Hickey Freemans sound like a great deal.


----------



## dxrham

Taken Aback said:


> What's Marshall's? What's TJ Maxx? Basically another player in the same game.
> 
> Uh-oh...think Filene's...think SYMS. I just saw this:
> 
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/07/17/daffys-closing-all-19-stores/
> 
> I'm not sure where the Dillard's closeouts will end up now.


 Dillards has several of their own clearance centers in locations converted from older store locations. The base discount is generally 50-65% off the original retail price, and with 40% additional on certain categories of items each week. Not really extremely deep discounts (roughly 80% off MSRP with additional 40% off), but I have been able to find some Hart Schaffner Marx trousers for $30 + tax.

- Christopher


----------



## Taken Aback

Hmm, I wonder if Daffy's stock was what didn't sell there. They did have some fairly decent sport coats from Dillard's when I last stopped by.


----------



## dxrham

Taken Aback said:


> Hmm, I wonder if Daffy's stock was what didn't sell there. They did have some fairly decent sport coats from Dillard's when I last stopped by.


 The items at the Dillards clearance store appear to arrive directly from other Dillards locations. They have some dress clothes there, but I suspect that the better items are being sent elsewhere. Very few suits, a selection of sport coats that don't spark my interest, and some uninteresting dress shirts. There is a much better selection of casual clothes, and I have picked up Cremieux shorts for $14, and missed out (due to indecisiveness) on getting a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren bleeding Madras shorts for the same price.

I generally find better prices on a better selection of dress clothes when there is a sale at the regular Dillards location, or at Belk. I was able to pick up some Gold Label shirts at the regular Dillards for $18/ea this weekend and purchased a HSM Summer sport coat for $117 at Belk a few months back.

-Christopher


----------



## Taken Aback

The return...

_Image is linked_

Dillard's cardholders had all day today, but the general sale starts after midnight CDT.


----------



## dks202

Taken Aback said:


> I do have to disagree about the "stay marked down until sold" claim, though. Dillard's clearance often ends up in Daffy's. It often consists of Cremieux, but not exclusively. I think the prices get marked back up a bit before dropping again, though.


A sale is different from "marked down". Once an item has that red reduced price sticker on it, it never comes off, price always goes down after that. A two day sale may include "marked down" stuff which further reduces the price. After the sale, it goes back to sticker price.


----------



## jkranites

I went to the big one down here in Florida...nothing to bark about sadly =(. I envy you guys


----------

